
Slack Webhooks with the Serverless Framework - johncmckim
https://serverless.zone/slack-webhooks-with-the-serverless-framework-4c01bb3c1411
======
adjohn
It's pretty sweet how easy it is to make a Slack chat bot using AWS Lambda.
It's a great use case, since the costs are (or almost) free for this type of
application.

